# fonts



## Mindstorm (24. September 2001)

wohin muss ich denn neue fornts speichern, damit ps sie erkennt???

thx


----------



## drash (24. September 2001)

windows/fonts


----------



## Mindstorm (24. September 2001)

hab ich gemacht, aber sie taucht im drop down menü in ps net auf???


----------



## drash (24. September 2001)

hast du photoshop auch neu gestartet???

sonst mach halt mal systemsteuerung/schrifarten und dort datei/neue schriftart installieren oder so!!


----------



## Mindstorm (24. September 2001)

jo hab neu gestartet. irgendwie scheint da aber irgendwie eine kleine verzögerung vorzuliegen. ich kann anscheinend auch nicht alle fonts sehen. gibt's das?

EDIT:

aahhhh, ich denke ich hab's jetzt geschafft.

thx trotzdem nochmal!!!


----------



## x3n (24. September 2001)

*...*

nachdem du die fonts installiert hast arbeitsplatz/explorer und ps schliessen. dann nochmal in den fonts ordner schauen. adobe neu starten, fertisch, so gehts auf jedenfall bei mir


----------



## ephiance (24. September 2001)

musst einfach die fonts ins windows/fonts verz. extrahieren und dann einmal in das verzeichnis schauen dadurch wird es refreshed und du brauchst auch ps nid neuzustarten


----------



## x3n (25. September 2001)

*hmmm*

hatte ich noch net ausprobiert  
wusste aber dass man in den ordner schauen muss.
Trotzdem thx, man lernt nie aus


----------



## Act of Fate (26. September 2001)

*gleiche Problem*

Habe genau das gleiche Problem, habe Eure möglichen Lösugen ausrobiert und siehe da: NICHTs geht. Bei mir will Photoshop einfach nicht. Beim Adobe-Support habe ich auch nichts brauchbares gefunden. Bin dankbar für mögliche Lösungen.


----------



## KoMtuR (26. September 2001)

bei mir gabs auch mal das Problem. Hab die Fonts in den Ordner kopiert. Bin reingegangen um nachzuschauen, aber das Font war dann weg. Legt die .ttf in ein Ordner, wo sie dich nicht stört, danach klcikst du sie doppelt an. Da wird sie installiert. Zumindest bei mir 

Ciao, KoMtuR


----------



## Mindstorm (26. September 2001)

bei mir hat's ne kleine weile gedauert bis ich die fonts in photoshop hatte, aber so richtig erkennbar woran's lag, war's net.

zur not solltest du vielleicht einfach mal neustarten.


----------



## Act of Fate (26. September 2001)

*geht einfach nicht*

Ob ich schon neugestartet habe, hmmm reicht tausendmal neustart?


----------



## Shiivva (26. September 2001)

Kleiner Trick von mir:

Man muss Photoshop nicht neustarten, wenn man neue Fonts in das Fontsverzeichnis kopiert hat, sondern sie erscheinen im DropDown-Menü, wenn man die strg-Taste drückt und gleichzeitig auch aufs Drop-Down...ist zumindest bei Photoshop 6 so.


----------



## shiver (27. September 2001)

stimmt, shivvi (oder so  )
hat recht.......... der trick funzt.

aber seit doch so gut und legt euch einen font-manager zu.... damit könnt ihr auch mehr als 768 (oder so) fonts verwalten..... und es ist einfacher zu installieren.

die fonts bleiben in einem anderen ordern, z.b. d:\fonts und der manager lädt die benötigten auf bedarf, d.h. man muss nicht alles nach c:\windows\fonts kopieren.

probiert mal http://www.typograf.de
den find ich ganz gut.


cheers.


----------



## ephiance (27. September 2001)

also ich brauch nichmal strg drücken aber mein oller p500 ownt ja auch alles wech ;D


----------



## Shiivva (27. September 2001)

**shiverrechtgeb**

Auf jeden Fall einen Fontmanager zulegen...schliesslich braucht man die meisten Fonts nicht alle gleichzeitig 

Ich selbst benutze zur Zeit Boxfonts, schön klein und skinable, siehe Anhang..

Gruss,
Shiivva


----------



## Kimble (27. September 2001)

bei mir funzt des auch ohne strg!!
einfach windows/fonts extrahieren, un jat funzt!!!
nix mit neustarten!!


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (27. September 2001)

Bei mir muss ich auch nicht neustarten.
Sobald die Fonts im Fonts Ordner sind, und ich Photoshop starte/neu starte sind die Fonts in der Dropdown Liste.


----------



## Shiivva (27. September 2001)

ähm, es ging doch um was ganz anderes?!

Wenn man Photoshop schon geöffnet hat, danach aber neue Fonts in den Fonts-Ordner schieben will, DANN braucht man Photoshop nicht neustarten (so dass die Fonts erkannt werden), sondern klickt mit strg auf das Dropdown, so dass sie auch darin erscheinen.

Einfach bloss aufs Dropdown klicken wird nicht klappen.


----------

